

How Video Games Are Changing the Economy - lucasjung
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203418804576040103609214400.html

======
ismaelsow
While I generally agree that advances in game technology and game design will
have a big impact in several fields, I found the points of the author not very
convincing. Evidences and articulation of his reasoning are somewhat thin.

